# Another EPAK 10th Degree?



## Seabrook (Aug 24, 2005)

I heard that Dennis Tosten is now a 10th Degree American Kenpo black belt. Can someone verify this? I think he is still a member of the WKKA. Does anyone know if he received this promotion from Joe Palanzo? I haven't seen or heard from him in 9 years. 

I have had the opportunity of learning from Dennis on numerous occasions, have seen him win in sparring at major tournaments across Canada and the U.S., and even camped out in his PA dojo in 1992. I know he is tough as nails, and is a very accomplished martial artist. 

That stated, yikes there are a heck of a lot of EPAK 10th degrees. I can't keep up anymore.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 24, 2005)

Mr Seabrook, Mr Tosden is a very close friend and one of my teachers back in the day, i also was one of the people who ran his pensauken NJ school back in the early 70's
  i will get back to you asap when i talk with him today..

  ps give me a call please


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 24, 2005)

I am vaguely familiar with the name.  As you said ... it is hard to even keep up any more.  No disrespect intended, but I have issues with 10th's, the rank itself in general.  Mr. Chow's Black Belt magazine article re: his 15th degree was interesting I thought (no sarcasm intented here), and his perception of other's.

 -Michael


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello to you Mr Billings, and Mr Seabrook i just put in that call, i will hear something later and *i will let you know*, on another note about this , i don't think Mr joe will like this much?? it will be like having to grandmothers in the same kitchen cooking at the same time,(you know what will happen there lol)


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 24, 2005)

i just got off the phone with Mr Tosden and he is still a 9th , he said that he don't know where the 10th came from,but all is well is kenpoland(lol)


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 25, 2005)

I just came across this website that says that he is a 10th degree.

www.amerikickdelran.com/leadersnew.html

Anyhow, Dennis is a great Kenpoist, I was just wondering.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 26, 2005)

well i read it to and i will call him today and tell him that it is on his website
 thanks Mr Seabrook.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 26, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> I just came across this website that says that he is a 10th degree.
> 
> www.amerikickdelran.com/leadersnew.html
> 
> ...



Well, if you read it on the internet...then it must be true!  

Let's all congratulate another kenpo 10th Black and revisit my favorite topic once again..."It's time to promote the Kenpo Grandmasters."
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8067


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 26, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Well, if you read it on the internet...then it must be true!
> 
> Let's all congratulate another kenpo 10th Black and revisit my favorite topic once again..."It's time to promote the Kenpo Grandmasters."
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8067


How about silver bars for 11th and gold bars for 12th. Alternately we could use silver stripes and bars till 20th and gold stripes and bars till 30th.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 14, 2009)

I think to this day he is still a 9th degree, from what I've heard.


----------

